# my PH stays LOW at 6



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

i use water str8 from the sink because it's around 7.8 ph, ive been doing 25-30% change every week.. still low. i put in sum proper ph 7.0 as well.. still low.. how do i get the ph to raise n stay at a steady 7?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2003)

In terms of fish and driftwood, what is in the tank?


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

gravel, 2 plastic plants, ac500.. and i just installed my biowheel30 15 mins ago.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2003)

I've never tried it, but I've been told that adding a small bag of crushed coral to your filter will increase the hardness of your water and stabilize the pH.

Also, I don't know how much you vacuum your gravel, but doing so more often may help remove more solid waste that's leaching nitrogenous waste into your water and lowering your pH.


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

yeah add some crushed coral till you get your ph to stabilize where you want it. Then check your nitrates. High nitrates will cause your ph to drop constantly! If high just change more water and check your tank for anything rotting.

Also do gravle vac.


----------

